
Birds' impressive powers of discrimination - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/how-birds-spot-a-fraud-and-choose-the-right-gender-for-a-mate
======
DrScump
This would have been better left with its original descriptive title: "How
Birds Spot a Fraud and Choose the Right Gender for a Mate".

I was expecting something more like tool=making and deductive reasoning in
birds (like in corvids).

------
DonHopkins
The birds have spoken. [1]

[1] [http://i.imgur.com/kRciqdc.png](http://i.imgur.com/kRciqdc.png)

